# Material List for Commercial Service Guys



## JlaneCTE1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello all I was wondering if anyone ever came across the problem i have with my service guys I am the Service Manager for a good size electrical contracting company and i was looking for some kind of a material checklist so i can give my guys with each work order so they can just write dawn the amount of each peice they use and then hand it in with there work orders so i know how much material they use 
Apparently it is to hard to write down screws wirenuts and other small material 
they think its ok to say the installed 25 outlets new work and didnt use any screws wirenuts straps or other misc.material
thank you for your help


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I never bothered. I just add a line item for miscellaneous. Just for pricing, not invoicing.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

A cowboy hat. :laughing:


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

When I did service when we called the dispatch we had to call in the material we used and she would let us know the prices and we would put it right on the invoice. 17 wire nuts whatever. Most of the time you just estimated screws and wire nuts ya know. Once ya get used to it it's not so hard to keep fairly close track.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Forgive the way this sounds, but...

You are a service manager and can't figure out how to make up a material list?


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I think what he's saying is the techs don't account for the misc items. I can remember my mgr always harping on don't forget 1 wire nut ect. Then the dispatch would be like "That's it are you sure" ect.

Maybe incentives for those that record/sell the most misc items....wait this is a 'trade' make it consequnces for those that don't!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess I don't understand. If there is a company policy to record all materials used, and they don't follow company policy, there should be some consequences. I bet a couple days off will help them remember to list wire nuts on their invoices.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*parts*

Do you all realize there is a point when tracking small parts, the labor to count the small parts exceeds the cost of the small parts


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Who in their right mind is gonna fill out paperwork for screws and wirenuts?? Make this stuff available and pass the cost on to your customer. Damn beancounters.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

How hard is it and how long do you think it takes to account for everything??!!

Whenever I am done with a small job I fill out a piece of paper with my time and the material I thought I used. After that I email it right to the boss with the job name as the title. 5 minutes MAX. He's not talking about counting up material for a whole building.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Are we including wire nuts that end up in pockets dropped screws. 7.6 oz of fire patch? I think this is where the misc material comes in.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JlaneCTE1 said:


> Hello all I was wondering if anyone ever came across the problem i have with my service guys I am the Service Manager for a good size electrical contracting company and i was looking for some kind of a material checklist so i can give my guys with each work order so they can just write dawn the amount of each peice they use and then hand it in with there work orders so i know how much material they use
> Apparently it is to hard to write down screws wirenuts and other small material
> they think its ok to say the installed 25 outlets new work and didnt use any screws wirenuts straps or other misc.material
> thank you for your help


How many years did you spend in the field?


----------



## JlaneCTE1 (Nov 1, 2012)

I Spent 13 years, and still do at least once per week at a very minimum in the field. I can also fill out the paperwork to go along with it. If you have a misc. material charge it would have to be different on each job, for example if I change one ballast I can’t charge a 10 dollar misc. material fee the same as I can’t charge the 10 dollars for roughing an office. If they can’t put in 5 outlets and account for all material than maybe a simpler job like Wal-Mart greeter is in their future. Also when doing service work for example, after you sell a bag of wire nuts plus the 15% on top the next bag would cost you 15% less plus then you charge the same amount for that bag and the 15% and so on. Until each wire nut is paid for and you sell it to the customer at a pure profit. This is basic economics not string theory. Just so we are not confused this list would only be used for small T&M type jobs I.E. service calls. I am sorry if you guys didn't like my question, however I thought that in some crazy way at least one other guy experienced this same issue. I guess I will continue to make my own list just thought I could save a few hours of work to see if anyone else had one that they use. Thank you for all the nice comments.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

wow...that is one large run-on sentence. Punctuation, anyone??


----------



## JlaneCTE1 (Nov 1, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> wow...that is one large run-on sentence. Punctuation, anyone??


Sorry about that I was in a hurry. It is fixed and all better now.


----------



## kkriha (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a link to the sheets we use. It is has most common materials used in both residential and commercial service situations and also contains a space to list additional material not on the list. Has a place for job name, date, job number, description of work preformed, and labor. By far the best material sheet I have come across. Sorry there is no pic on the website. But for $11 I think it would be worth you taking the chance on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## kkriha (Jan 8, 2012)

www.electricalassociation.com/.../MEA/Cobra-1/flypage.pbv.tpl.html
Sorry the link did not post for some reason


----------



## JlaneCTE1 (Nov 1, 2012)

kkriha said:


> www.electricalassociation.com/.../MEA/Cobra-1/flypage.pbv.tpl.html
> Sorry the link did not post for some reason


Thank you for the reply however that page doesn't exist


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

JlaneCTE1 said:


> Thank you for the reply however that page doesn't exist


http://www.electricalassociation.com/Forms/MEA/Cobra-1/flypage.pbv.tpl.html

I think this is the link he was trying to post.


----------



## JlaneCTE1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you i was just hoping for a digital copy that i could tweek per our needs


----------

